# Advice requested



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Looiing for a smartwatch with these requirements:
No fitness SW/tracking or disabled
Ability to see email and other notifications
Calendar and weather
Screen always on or option for always on.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Looiing for a smartwatch with these requirements:
> No fitness SW/tracking or disabled
> Ability to see email and other notifications
> Calendar and weather
> Screen always on or option for always on.


I know you can disable the sensors on all the Samsung Smart watches, even the fitness focussed ones, so even an older version will meet your spec.

Many of the more basic fitness devices from Garmin or fitbit (and even many generic chinese smartwatches) will also provide the notifications you need, but not sure if you can disable sensors.

Can you provide a little more information?
Budget?
Is style important?
Phone to be paired with?
Do you need to read and reply to email and messages or just be notified?
Water Resistance?
Colour or monochrome display?
Battery life?
Custom or third party dials or is proprietary OK.
Size.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Budget: $500 max
iPhone
Style matters but might have to compromise
Replies would be nice but seeing content primary
Splash resist not going to shower with it on
Color display but high resolution momo might be acceptable. Display always on requirement
Longer down between charges desired,but once a day to meet other requirements.
Custom or customizatsnle dials required
Weight under ~90 grams.

Hope this helped.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Looiing for a smartwatch with these requirements:
> *+ No fitness SW/tracking or disabled*
> _* Ability to see email and other notifications
> * Calendar and weather_
> Screen always on or option for always on.


Having *+this* without _*these_ is going to be a real stretch. I can't think of anything with a substantial screen that doesn't also have fitness features built-in. It's usually the other way around -- as you start from the most basic electronic wrist gadget, fitness functions come before email and weather.

How much of an email do you want to see -- do you want to be able to read it, or just be notified that it arrived?

FWIW, Watch's fitness tracking can be turned off in Privacy settings, it seems.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Budget: $500 max


If that's USD then that gives you plenty to choose from.



ronalddheld said:


> iPhone


This limits you somewhat.
Apple Watch is almost always the most compatible with an iPhone, but others will still work, but with limitations on some features such as taking calls and responding to messages.



ronalddheld said:


> Style matters but might have to compromise
> Replies would be nice but seeing content primary


Style is subjective anyway.
Apple Watch and some of the fitness type watched have a proprietary strap attachment. You may be able to use normal straps with an adapter, but it's still an adapter...

These have a distinctive look and style that is unmistakable.

Plenty of third party straps available using the proprietary mount for all the major brands, (in particular Apple), though.

The Samsung Gear S3 and later models used a normal spring bar with quick release in 22mm(S3) or 20mm size so you can mount your normal straps of the right size.
These look more like a normal watch.

There are many Android Wear options such as those from Fossil, Nixon etc that look very much like a "normal" watch as well.

Almost all of these will be within your price range.

Replies will only be available with an Apple watch however.



ronalddheld said:


> Splash resist not going to shower with it on


Most will give you this, except the low level Chinese Smart watches.



ronalddheld said:


> Color display but high resolution momo might be acceptable.


This will take out the entry level fitness focused devices and Chinese Smart watches.



ronalddheld said:


> Display always on requirement


Takes out Apple Watch and leaves you with Samsung, Android Wear and selected fitness options.



ronalddheld said:


> Longer down between charges desired,but once a day to meet other requirements.


Samsung will be better than most Android Wear, and fitness based devices even better again.



ronalddheld said:


> Custom or customizatsnle dials required


Takes out many of the fitness based devices with proprietary OS and limited choices.
Leaves you with Samsung (Tizen) or a multitude of Android Wear choices.



ronalddheld said:


> Weight under ~90 grams.
> 
> Hope this helped.


Weight shouldn't be a problem for the Samsung variants as even the heaviest is under 70g, Android Wear will vary depending on case material.

Yes it did. Hope I was helpful as well 



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black 5’s got a good post.

Following up, I’d say to find a Fossil for cheap and see how well it goes. At least you’ll get a “normal watch” style.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

BarracksSi said:


> Having *+this* without _*these_ is going to be a real stretch. I can't think of anything with a substantial screen that doesn't also have fitness features built-in. It's usually the other way around -- as you start from the most basic electronic wrist gadget, fitness functions come before email and weather.
> 
> How much of an email do you want to see -- do you want to be able to read it, or just be notified that it arrived?
> 
> FWIW, Watch's fitness tracking can be turned off in Privacy settings, it seems.


I would settle for as much as is displayed on an AW.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

BarracksSi said:


> Black 5's got a good post.
> 
> Following up, I'd say to find a Fossil for cheap and see how well it goes. At least you'll get a "normal watch" style.


Blacks post seems to narrow it down to Tizen or Wear OS watches.
Do not know why I forgot to mention weather and calendar.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Blacks post seems to narrow it down to Tizen or Wear OS watches.
> Do not know why I forgot to mention weather and calendar.


Weather and calendar apps are standard on Apple, Android Wear and Tizen so won't be a problem with any of them.
Some of the fitness based devices with proprietary OS will not offer that however.

I agree with BarracksSi, Fossil have some good options available at good pricing.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Blacks post seems to narrow it down to Tizen or Wear OS watches.
> Do not know why I forgot to mention weather and calendar.


What I don't know is how much access Tizen and WearOS have to iOS's calendar and weather apps. Cross-device integration through iCloud accounts for a lot of usability.

Do you use Google Calendar or Apple's?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

For always on I vote Garmin or Suunto. If you disable all the health fluff battery should go a week at least. Down side is screen res is meh

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> What I don't know is how much access Tizen and WearOS have to iOS's calendar and weather apps. Cross-device integration through iCloud accounts for a lot of usability.
> 
> Do you use Google Calendar or Apple's?


My daughter uses her Samsung Watch with her iPhone 6+ and the native Calendar and weather apps work fine - they sync directly to the internet, not through the native iOS apps.

Strangely, she also gets alerts for iMessages.
(Not sure how as all indications are that it SHOULDN'T work - maybe because she has iMessage as her default messaging app?)
Cannot respond to them however.

If responding to messages and emails is important then Apple Watch is your only choice.
You will have to give up on Always On Display as I don't believe this is supported (yet).



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> My daughter uses her Samsung Watch with her iPhone 6+ and the native Calendar and weather apps work fine - they sync directly to the internet, not through the native iOS apps.
> 
> Strangely, she also gets alerts for iMessages.
> (Not sure how as all indications are that it SHOULDN'T work - maybe because she has iMessage as her default messaging app?)
> Cannot respond to them however.


Not being able to respond to messages would be awfully limiting, I think. Half the reason I wear my AW is so that I don't have to keep my phone near me all the time.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Not being able to respond to messages would be awfully limiting, I think. Half the reason I wear my AW is so that I don't have to keep my phone near me all the time.


Agree.

It would be enormously frustrating to see a message and not be able to do anything.

Doesn't seem to bother my daughter though.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

BarracksSi said:


> What I don't know is how much access Tizen and WearOS have to iOS's calendar and weather apps. Cross-device integration through iCloud accounts for a lot of usability.
> 
> Do you use Google Calendar or Apple's?


I use Google Calendar and Gmsil.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

nyamoci said:


> For always on I vote Garmin or Suunto. If you disable all the health fluff battery should go a week at least. Down side is screen res is meh
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


A Garmn is on my list, but out of this price range. Fossil suggestions?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> I use Google Calendar and Gmsil.


Neither will be an issue for Android or Tizen.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

keep forgetting details. NO negative displays. what does that now limited me to?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> keep forgetting details. NO negative displays. what does that now limited me to?


Not an issue for full colour customisable displays such as Apple, Android and Tizen.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

any reason to prefer Wear OS over Tizen? (or Fossil gen 4 explorer vs Samsung Galaxy Watch)


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's my field review of the Fossil gen4 Explorist in black.

I like it overall, but I don't openly recommend WearOS. If you're tech-savy, geek-minded, in an Android cell phone kind of way its tolerable.

I can reply to txt messages on the watch. It has speech recognition as well as a handwriting screen. The latter is a little finicky though. I really just use the watch as a bluetooth notifier, pedometer and heart monitor. I use GPS for trail hikes, and its nice having weather information at a glance.

I don't really do any kind of smart-interaction on the watch. I find it easier to just pull out my phone and reply to txt that way.

I don't use the always-ON screen display either. It eats through too much battery for what little function it provides. I have no desire to show the time when I am not actually looking at the watch. I just press a button or tap the screen to wake the display.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> any reason to prefer Wear OS over Tizen? (or Fossil gen 4 explorer vs Samsung Galaxy Watch)


I've never owned a watch with Wear OS, but found the various Tizen watches I have owned to be easy to use and interact with.
The rotating bezel made finding apps and regularly sought information a snap.
Battery life varied but even with AOD 2 days was pretty easily achievable.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

As of now, the Galaxy watch is preferred over the Fossil gen 4. Do want always always on! When I am actively using it. Only Garmins and a crazy one competing.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

no other suggestions?
What about if I went to $1000?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> no other suggestions?
> What about if I went to $1000?


More money won't necessarily get you more features you will use, just better materials and ruggedness.

The Garmin Fenix 5 now comes into range for example.

This will do everything you need with better battery life than the others and is however very much an activity based device, so has a lot of great features you won't use.
It also has 100m water resistance and an AOD feature and is one of the toughest on the market.

The trade off is a proprietary OS, which offers limited apps compared to iOS, Android and Tizen, (In that order), and less display options.

Of course, this also will allow you to receive notifications, but only from compatible apps, and you will not be able to take/make calls or respond to messages.

With an iOS phone, only Apple Watch will allow this.

As long as you can live with the styling, the proprietary straps, and get by without AOD, the Apple Watch is still the best choice to pair with an iPhone.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

With a stretched budget you can look into Montblanc Summit 2 and Tag Heuer Connected (used mostly). They have the best case designs and materials while using WearOS. They are mostly focused on looks rather than health tracking, which is what you seem to want.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

utzelu said:


> With a stretched budget you can look into Montblanc Summit 2 and Tag Heuer Connected (used mostly). They have the best case designs and materials while using WearOS. They are mostly focused on looks rather than health tracking, which is what you seem to want.


Hmm did not consider them, but will do some research.
Going to look at Galaxy watch and Fossil explorist tomorrow.
Edit:Tag Heuer serms to cost $1500 and up,which is just too costly.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Played with the Summit 2. No lag although it was not paired. Didn't care for the charger pins or the strap.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> Played with the Summit 2. No lag although it was not paired. Didn't care for the charger pins or the strap.


I wouldn't expect Summit 2 to have lag in usage since it is quite a new smartwatch on the market.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Thinking that the Galaxy watch will be refreshed when the Note 10 is released. Maybe should wait on that until August?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Thinking that the Galaxy watch will be refreshed when the Note 10 is released. Maybe should wait on that until August?


You'll wait forever with that mentality. The better one is always the next one.

I also don't foresee any huge changes in cross-platform functionality anytime soon. What you can do now is likely going to be the same in five years, never mind six months.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> You'll wait forever with that mentality. The better one is always the next one.
> 
> I also don't foresee any huge changes in cross-platform functionality anytime soon. What you can do now is likely going to be the same in five years, never mind six months.


Agree. Galaxy Watch was only released last year and unlikely to see a major refresh this year anyway.
It's predecessor, the Gear S3 had a 2 year model lifecycle, so expect the Galaxy Watch to have the same.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

BarracksSi said:


> You'll wait forever with that mentality. The better one is always the next one.
> 
> I also don't foresee any huge changes in cross-platform functionality anytime soon. What you can do now is likely going to be the same in five years, never mind six months.


Sure,but might be worth waiting a short while. Unfortunately you then consider more options like the Ticwatch Pro.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Sure,but might be worth waiting a short while. Unfortunately you then consider more options like the Ticwatch Pro.


The what? Oh, this?
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/ticwatch-pro,review-5578.html


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Sure,but might be worth waiting a short while. Unfortunately you then consider more options like the Ticwatch Pro.


Except it won't be a short while as Samsung is unlikely to upgrade the Samsung Watch this cycle except for the slim possibility of 5g support for LTE variants and normal software updates.

It's unlikely this will be the rumoured Galaxy Watch II.

The Sport variant however is due for an upgrade around that time and although will be lower spec, it should still comfortably meet all your requirements - (as the current one already does) - except for the Apple only ability to respond to messages.
Bonus is it's priced lower than the Galaxy Watch as well.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

This is a never ending game as new releases are coming out constantly. It depends what you want a smartwatch for. As I understood from your posts, you're not into health & fitness tracking but mainly notifications. I doubt the new version will bring that much enhancements in this area. Since you're planning to pair it with an iPhone I would rather look into how well it works with it. Some people complained that the Galaxy Watch loses some times the Bluetooth connection with the phone.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

BarracksSi said:


> The what? Oh, this?
> https://www.tomsguide.com/us/ticwatch-pro,review-5578.html


Did not read that review but also, thanks.
Edit: looks like a pass now.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Black5 said:


> Except it won't be a short while as Samsung is unlikely to upgrade the Samsung Watch this cycle except for the slim possibility of 5g support for
> LTE variants and normal software updates.
> 
> It's unlikely this will be the rumoured Galaxy Watch II.
> ...


Will have to compare the Sport to the Watch.
Edit: looked at the sport. Would rather have the larger screen.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Going to try to check out the Galaxy watch. Any more advice/suggestions?


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> Going to try to check out the Galaxy watch. Any more advice/suggestions?


IMO the worthy smartwatches are the Apple Watch, Samsung Galaxy Watch, Casio WSD-30, Garmin Fenix 5, Montblanc Summit 2 and Tag Heuer Connected. Everything else is not worth the money. But that' me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Any more advice/suggestions?


 Hmm. Not really. At this point, you'll just have to try them, see how well they really work, and decide whether to accept any trade offs.

It would be difficult for me to leave the Apple system now, though. Not because of my purchased music or iCloud document storage, but because of how well everything is tied together.

I was doing a workout last night, watching the routine on my iPad 2 and tracking it with my AW. Halfway through, my watch rang with a phone call from my manager. I tried tapping to answer, but I had locked the screen, so it wasn't responding. Before I could panic, the iPad paused the video and latched onto the call, so I answered it there on the iPad. (like I said, it's an iPad *2*, and it still runs iOS 9 - it hasn't gotten a software update _in over three years_ and it still coordinates with my iOS 12 iPhone.)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Was at VZW and played with the LTE version of the Galaxy Watch. Going to go for the BT version. Anyone read about the battery life in display always on mode?


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

BTW, I am also looking for a used Samsung Galaxy Watch 42 mm to pair with my iPhone. It is cheap enough to give it a try. Anyway I will use it more like a quartz watch (mostly on airplane mode)  I am after the custom watch faces mostly.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Even though not that expensive, I would rather buy new with a full warranty.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Was at VZW and played with the LTE version of the Galaxy Watch. Going to go for the BT version. Anyone read about the battery life in display always on mode?


Depends on the choice of dial sometimes, but 2 full days is regularly and easily achieved with mine.
The worst I've seen is around 36 hours with a "Nixie" dial.

My teenage daughter and son wear one as well and she gets closer to 4 due to lower interaction with her iPhone than my son who is constantly interacting with it.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Even though not that expensive, I would rather buy new with a full warranty.


Warranty is great, but keep in mind that software updates are tied to lifecycle, not to purchase date, so a device purchased later in it's lifecycle will have less updates to come.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Got about a week to hear more opinions, as I cannot afford it right now.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Even though not that expensive, I would rather buy new with a full warranty.


If you're unsure, buy used (or refurbished). That way you haven't lost as much cash if you don't like it; but if you like it enough, just keep it until support runs out, and then get the newest one after that.

OR, buy new with a good return policy (like Apple's 14-day return window). Shouldn't take more than a few days to find out how functional it is in your routine.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> If you're unsure, buy used (or refurbished). That way you haven't lost as much cash if you don't like it; but if you like it enough, just keep it until support runs out, and then get the newest one after that.


Good advice.
Value retention is not a strong point with these devices, and a 12 month old device will function exactly the same as a new one of the same model. 
You may even be able to get one with some remaining warranty.
(The Samsung's have a 2 year warranty in Australia - not sure about other markets).



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Watch should appear soon. Will let everyone knpwy initial thoughts.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> Watch should appear soon. Will let everyone knpwy initial thoughts.


Which one have you decided to get?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

utzelu said:


> Which one have you decided to get?


Samsung Galaxy Watch.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> Samsung Galaxy Watch.


Good choice. I too am about to buy a used one and will pair it to an iPhone as well. Smartwatch rotation


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

utzelu said:


> Good choice. I too am about to buy a used one and will pair it to an iPhone as well. Smartwatch rotation


That is what I will be doing for now.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

I gave in and purchased a used Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm yesterday. I will receive it only next week though.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

It has arrived. Going through pairing/initialization.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good choice and good luck!! I think you made the best choice, fewest compromises compared to the other options.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

kramer5150 said:


> Good choice and good luck!! I think you made the best choice, fewest compromises compared to the other options.


Actually more compromises compared to the other choices since he's pairing it with an iPhone.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

utzelu said:


> Actually more compromises compared to the other choices since he's pairing it with an iPhone.


Not based on the criteria set by the OP it isn't.
He wanted AOD which he couldn't get with Apple Watch and longer battery life and wasn't overly concerned with the lack of ability to respond to messages and take calls on the watch. It's a trade off.
As long as he gets more of what he wants as opposed to what he doesn't, then it IS the least compromised and the closest aligned to what he has specified he is looking for - of those discussed in this thread


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Not based on the criteria set by the OP it isn't.
> He wanted AOD which he couldn't get with Apple Watch and longer battery life and wasn't overly concerned with the lack of ability to respond to messages and take calls on the watch. It's a trade off.
> As long as he gets more of what he wants as opposed to what he doesn't, then it IS the least compromised and the closest aligned to what he has specified he is looking for - of those discussed in this thread


I was referring to compromises in general, not related to OP's case. I am aware that he is going to use just a fraction of the features and so it won't be a problem for him. But in general, pairing a Samsung Galaxy Watch to an iPhone, is going to limit the feature set of the smartwatch, hence the compromise.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Black5 said:


> Not based on the criteria set by the OP it isn't.
> He wanted AOD which he couldn't get with Apple Watch and longer battery life and wasn't overly concerned with the lack of ability to respond to messages and take calls on the watch. It's a trade off.
> As long as he gets more of what he wants as opposed to what he doesn't, then it IS the least compromised and the closest aligned to what he has specified he is looking for - of those discussed in this thread


x2... Plus I find with my WearOS watches they are too connected, and too smart for what I need. Many times Android/WearOS ends up stumbling over its own two feet, trying to do a little of everything, instead of executing a few core functions well.

Just yesterday something caused my fossil explorist screen to freeze and lose touch/swipe interaction. Cleared cache on my phone, rebooted the watch and my phone and that fixed it. I have no idea what caused it, but it was totally out of the blue and an unexpected (albeit minor) annoyance. Its these unexpected surprises that really have me hesitant to recommend WearOS.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

WearOS seems to be the worst OS from the three so far (i.e. WatchOS, Tizen).


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have samsung gear sport which i picked half price due to introduction of Galaxy.
sport is not best function of the watch but as sartwatch is about everything you may want. 
3-4 days on single charge are impressive.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rocket1991 said:


> I have samsung gear sport which i picked half price due to introduction of Galaxy.
> sport is not best function of the watch but as sartwatch is about everything you may want.
> 3-4 days on single charge are impressive.


Great value choice.
Used prices on these are at under $150AUD which makes them awesome value for money ATM.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I jBe sroblem, that I cannot fix. How do you get audible tones for Gmail and calendar notifocations?


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> I jBe sroblem, that I cannot fix. How do you get audible tones for Gmail and calendar notifocations?


I also noticed the same behavior when paired with an iPhone. But since I am in vacation I haven't spent time to tune the watch. I wear it in flight mode to maximize battery life.


----------

